# Skim coat really necessary?



## Espo21 (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi guys,

I'm in the process of redoing a bedroom. before painting, I went around and fixed quite a few problem areas on the walls (butt joints not properly feathered out, nail pops, etc). my plan was to now prime the full walls and 2 coats paint.

I had someone tell me that since I did so much repair work on the walls I needed to skim coat the walls first or the mud would show thru the paint, even with a primer. I was told that I needed to go with green lid all purpose compound watered down a bit and apply it over the entire walls with a roller then a 14" knife to take it off.

So I purchased everything and now I'm really starting to dread doing that. I watched a few videos and it seems extremely time consuming and even more messy. On the flip side, I put allot of work into this room and would hate to skip a critical step now and regret it later.

The walls are perfectly smooth so there's no worries there.

What do you guys recommend? would just a good primer be sufficient? and if so, any recommendations? I planned on using BM Fresh Start but haven't purchased it yet.

Thanks!!


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Forget the skim coat and proceed with the fresh start and 2 finish coats.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Agree, once you prime it any flaws will show up if there is any, stop and fix them before painting.
Often times air holes, not enough feathering, high or low spots can be seen better once it's primed.
Also make sure you've wipe down the walls before priming to make sure all the sanding dust is cleaned off.


----------



## Espo21 (Jan 16, 2017)

great, thanks guys. you saved me quite a headache! 
question - if after I prime I notice an issue and I fix it before painting, do I need to prime that repair prior to painting? I believe the main purpose of a primer is to seal the wall so it accepts the paint evenly so my guess would be yes but just want to confirm.
thanks!


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

.......Yep....

Good going


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Lol, I just answered that today; http://www.diychatroom.com/f101/streaky-ceilings-468257/

Gary


----------

